# Wood in a freezer?



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I need a divider or a box that will go in a freezer and wondering if wood would work for it? It would be a long term/permanent thing.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure, it should work.


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't use anything aromatic or anything that is not vacuum sealed will take up the flavor.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

No problem. Remember to use glue of the "outdoor" type though


----------

